# LCD TV Mounting Solution



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

decided to buy a LCD TV for my camper, old one wasn't DTV ready. this is my solution for mounting it. i used a set of drawer slides to make a pull-out for it. you can see from the pictures (if i get them uploaded right) what i did, if anyone is interested in any details, just ask, it wasn't hard to do and was a lot cheaper than the mounts you buy, plus i like to say "i built it my self". i put some extra bolts through the back and use a ratchet strap when traveling to make sure it stays put.:icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## towrig (Jun 28, 2010)

Nifty idea, Bob. I will be replacing my old tv soon and I just may use your idea. Thanks for the pics and tip.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

That is a great idea. You can make look like it is mounted permanent and use it for a secret compartment. I need a new tv for the bed room, might have to look into the possibility's.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Awesome! Great job!


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

just found a 19" to put in the bedroom. DTV converter box went out and i found a LCD at BestBuy for $130 (clearance) insead of another 50 bucks for a new converter box. 

now got to figure out how to mount it....


----------

